# Follow up on Steelforce Phat Head Review



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Earlier this year I did a review on the Steelforce Phat Head. In this video I follow up on that and show how the head performed in the field. I took 3 deer with the same head this year it held up great.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------

